# Anybody ever shoot Hydra-Shok in a PPK



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

A friend of mine gave me a few rounds of Federal Hydra-Shok in .380 ACP, knowing I had a Walther PPK chambered in it. 

Problem is he only had like 10, not really enough for me to test it for reliability

Anybody know if this stuff will feed reliably?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

A good way to tell is to fill the mag, then shuck them through the chamber. If they all feed reliably, then they "might" work...
Problem I have with this picture is "if" you are using this pistol for self defense purposes, and I assume you are, I think this practice to test ammunition for reliability can be, is rather dangerous, for you....
Stick with what you know the gun likes and will eat flawlessly...
Your much better off to have a slightly less powerful round that works when you need it, then to be fighting a FTF when you need the gun the most....

Hydroshock worked fine in my PPK/S, but that don't mean squat for yours...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U'll just have to try it - some older PPKs can be picky on the ammo type - I would not rely on it for defense until ya fire at least 20 rounds of the stuff thru it (that's AFTER you know the gun is reliable with FMJ). So, either just shoot it for fun, or, if the 10 rounds work, but a 2nd box - shoot 1/2, and then keep the rest for defense.

In the past, the golden sabers was one of the best 380 rounds. I once had a Colt 380 - and I carried Golden Sabers for defense.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

SHOOT THEM UP AND SEE. Like ship says always get another box. I perfer the Corbon DPX for carry or their 90gr HP (I just say no to power ball )


----------

